# The D&D Verse



## Hriston (Yesterday at 1:41 PM)

*The Lord of the D&Ds*​
_Three LBBs to play D&D with polyhedral dice,_
_Seven more editions and every __retro-clone,_​_Nine years of 3PP support under-monetized,_
_One for the shareholders on their dark throne_​_In the Land of Hasbro where the IP lies._
_One D&D to rule them all, One D&D to find them,_​_One D&D to bring them all and in the OGL1.1 bind them_​_In the Land of Hasbro where the IP lies._


----------

